# sold : long-fin white cloud juveniles



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

long-finned white cloud mountain minnow juveniles available *edit: volume discount added*
$2 ea or 
$15 for 10 or
*$20 for 20*

pick up in Port Coquitlam, city hall area

bred colony style; photo is of adult males displaying


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

colony style simply means you keep a group of fish in a species specific tank where adults spawn at will and the fry hatch out in the parents tank. 
Other ways to breed include moving selected adults to a spawning tank, then removing them again after spawning. Or, you can use spawning mops, which are removed after spawning.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> less work involved....


very true!

With the other two methods I mentioned, you would use sanitized, bare bottom tanks with no shrimp, permanent plants or snails. At the end of each use, the tanks/tubs are cleaned out and then set up for the next cycle. Hatching is maximized, resulting in large numbers of fry.

I'm not a commercial breeder, nor do I have room for multiple hatching tanks. I do enjoy breeding, however, and earning a little extra to help pay for the food is also cool. So, even though I don't get as many babies this way, I do have babies continuously.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

discount added


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I am interested, though I may not make it out to Coquitlam for atleast a week... If there are still some left I will definitely take a couple though  How large are they at this point?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Emily, 
the group in the grow- out tank are about 1/2 inch and smaller.

There's a broader range in the colony tank (see pic); you'll also notice that probably enough to go around


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

white clouds are an good choice for small outdoor 'balcony ponds' for spring/summer/fall. No heaters need!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

still some left. great skeeter eaters


----------



## Des (Apr 22, 2010)

*white clouds*

Hi.

id take 20 for $20 if you ever come to Van

Des
7788994363


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

hi Des
I could meet you somewhere along the skytrain line sometime next week, if you like.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

bump 
$10 for 20 clouds, pick up in PoCo centre, or at Braid Stn skytrain


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

*$10 for 20 clouds*, pick up in PoCo centre, or at Braid Stn skytrain


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

i will take 20.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

latest batch gone


----------

